# Aorta 2017!



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

AORTA 2017 is on! Mary 12th-14th, in Steeleville, MO. Standard AORTA format - rides, meals, some drinks, and typical silliness included in the registration fee, lodging on your own. Host venue is Bass' River Resort - they have cabins, RV and tent camping onsite. Might be a bit more rustic than prior AORTAs... Further details to follow, including registration info. Email me directly with any questions - [email protected]. Looking forward to meeting and riding with you!


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

https://www.facebook.com/events/1226847330702428/?active_tab=discussion


----------



## Okayfine (Sep 7, 2010)

Hi Alex,

What sort of riding do they do up in MO? Thinking more specifically about trail types/conditions.


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

Okayfine said:


> Hi Alex,
> 
> What sort of riding do they do up in MO? Thinking more specifically about trail types/conditions.


MHopton did a 50 miler there (on a single) last fall. Maybe he can comment. Should be a decent variety for most levels, and there is also gravel available for those so inclined.


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

When reserving your cabin, campsite, RV site, or other accomodations, be sure to tell Bass' you're with the Tandem Group. We got a little bit better rates for the event weekend.
Registration info to follow.


----------



## Rorschach1 (Sep 19, 2011)

Outstanding! We found a place within the same park, already booked it. We are 90% committed, just need to get through March to be sure. We haven't been riding as much, but we are stepping it up starting this month. 
Trey & Haydeé Cannon


----------



## mthopton (Apr 17, 2015)

Okayfine said:


> Hi Alex,
> 
> What sort of riding do they do up in MO? Thinking more specifically about trail types/conditions.


Hey guys, I did a single bike race there back in October called the BT Epic. The race started and finished at the Bass River Resort and navigated a combination of the Berryman Trail and Ozark Trails all within the Mark Twain National Forest.

I can give you lots of Trail descriptions but, the best way to describe the area is rolling, bench cut singletrack that is typical of an IMBA Epic trail destination. The entire time I was racing, I couldn't stop thinking about how much fun the area would be on a tandem - even the race!

Some characteristics:
-rolling, bench cut singletrack
-minimal climbing with nothing sustained, just short rollers
-several creek crossings, all rideable
-the trail surface was an odd mix of crushed, decomposing granite. I'm used to red clay in GA. Great traction and the trails handled moisture well
-there are hundreds of mikes of trails in the area. The Ozark Trail 100 races around there, the BT Epic as do others. Do a google search for pics and trail descriptions.
-deep woods that were full of hardwood trees and creeks - just beautiful.

The Bass River Resort location will be great. The location is just beautiful and the people were great that run the place.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

The description of the bench cuts, and gradual climbs sounds very familiar to ETOR at Allegrippis. That too was a fun event with no serious climbs. Should be nice.


----------



## Okayfine (Sep 7, 2010)

We are in! :thumbsup:


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

Okayfine said:


> We are in! :thumbsup:


Great!


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

Registration form here:
View attachment 2017AORTARegistrationForm.doc

(hopefully this works; if not, PM me for a registration form.
Thanks


----------



## Oh Baby (Jun 11, 2008)

Info from the localest advocacy group, can see what is nearby as well...

https://gorctrails.com/trails
https://gorctrails.com/trails/berryman


----------



## Okayfine (Sep 7, 2010)

Managed to get the ECdM into the S&S cases. First time, so was trial and error. Then I figured I'd better repack it in case TSA wants to look inside. Ended up zip-tieing the tire flat on top/bottom/sides so that the lid will close over it. Then zip-tied everything together in the hopes the contents won't Jack-in-the-box all over someone if they open it. Bringing new rotors in my carry-on just in case.

I'm sure I'd end up with a better system after some repetitions, so excuse the mess...


----------

